# bontrager mountain race shoe and cleat installation



## papperclippy (Apr 15, 2009)

Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am trying to install the SPD cleats that came with my M-324 pedals onto my shoes. I have no clue what I am doing. Am I supposed to remove the middle part of the outsole to expose the area to attach the cleat? I tried to pull it off, but it looks and feels like it isn't supposed to be removed. If I try to install the cleat directly onto the sole, it doesn't fit right. I hate being a newbie. 

Any advice?


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

yes. the cover should come off and the cleat will attach underneath.


----------



## papperclippy (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks scoutcat. I just didn't want to peel off the entire sole and then finding out I wasn't supposed to remove it. I just got the cleats installed. I love this forum, everybody is quick to reply with advice. Mods feel free to delete this thread so I don't waste up space in this forum.


----------



## ridn29s (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey, I love these shoes (finally a mtb shoe for big fat feet!), but in my opinion you need to shoe-goo the seam between the inner and outer sole. Here in Pisgah where I do plenty of hike-a-bike in wet conditions this seam separated quickly on my first pair. Once I re-glued with shoe-goo I've had no troubles.


----------

